# UKC/USC married, heading to Corfu (possibly)



## alliekat (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi! 

My husband has a potential job offer in Corfu.

He's a British Citizen, I'm an American Citizen.

Does anyone have any words of advice,such as permit procedures (He'd be exercising his treaty rights, and I'd be on a family permit), tips on time frames to make sure we address it all early enough and/or tips on the expat community there?

Is it possible (in terms of paperwork) to execute this move by April?

I already have comprehensive sickness insurance. Does he need it too?

Does anyone know if we can bring our car? (British car)

Does anyone know if/how we can bring our cats?

Any sound advice you can think of would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Regarding the paperwork, it all depends on ur husband's employer. If he is someone with connections, he ll finish everything in a few days. This should be the case, cause its a small community there, everyone knows each other and do the favors to each other.

Car transfer - it is an expensive option ...

Cats - why not

Regarding insurance, and other majority of things- it depends on ur husband's employer ....


----------

